# Difference between HIV Codes



## ramyaa142806@ymail.com (Dec 14, 2012)

What is the difference between ICD 9 CM codes V72.69 (HIV testing) and V73.89 (Viral disease screening). What is the scenario to use these codes...


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 14, 2012)

V72.89 is other lab exam not a screening test.  V 73.89 is screening other viral disease which is the code the guidelines instruct you to use for HIV screening


----------

